# Problème The Settlers



## Garzak (16 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens vous voir car ce jeu va me rendre dingue. 

Je joue à The Settlers depuis hier soir, et je suis à la première mission où l'on est lâché tout seul... manque de bol, tout allait bien dans le meilleur des monde, quand ma production darmes a soudain décidé de stopper net.

J'ai de la nourriture, mes mines produisent, mes fonderies fondent, mes porteurs portent... et pourtant, rien à faire, mon usine d'armement ne produit rien du tout, malgré la présence de ressources en nombre suffisant. :rateau:

Au bout de 30min, j'ai décidé de passer ma colère sur l'usine en la rasant... j'en ai reconstruit une aussitôt qui, oh magie, s'est remise à produire des épées sans aucun soucis... pendant deux minutes, avant de stopper net elle aussi.:mouais:

Voici ce que j'ai tenté:
Rajouter une ferme
Rajouter des puits
Rajouter des porteurs (70...)


J'espère que quelqu'un ici saura m'aider.
Merci.


----------

